# Firewall und VPN



## PaulchenPanther (14. August 2003)

Hi ihr

Also ich hab folgende Frage. Ich bin kein Netzwerkspezialist, komme zwar einwenig draus mit den Ports und hab auch schon Firewalls konfiguriert, aber eben, ein Guru möchte ich mich keinenfalls nennen.

Nun hab ich im Geschäft den Job gefasst mich über VPN schlau zu machen, zur Zeit haben wir Netscreen Firewall, welche zwar gut sind, aber ich bekomm einfach keine VPN-Verbindung hin. Nun was sind eure Erfahungen, welche Firewalls lassen sich "einfach" konfigurieren, und funktionieren wirklich?

Wäre um eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.




Freundliche Grüsse Paulchen


----------



## Scorp (14. August 2003)

Allso ich hab hier ne Watchguard Firebox rumstehn, die ist wirklich easy zu konfigurieren dank Widows-Software.
Ich weis nicht wies bei anderen ist, für die muss man VPN-Lizensen kaufen.

Großer Nachteil der Firebox, ich bekomm die scheiss Active Directory-User/Gruppen nicht aufgelöst. Deswegen darf hier auch jeder so viel surfen wie er will  ..oder gar nicht


----------



## PaulchenPanther (14. August 2003)

Ja gut, das Problem bei den Watchguard ist einfach der Preis. Ich meine gerade 4500.- Euro für einen Firewall in einem KMU ist etwas viel.*g*


----------



## Eyewitness (14. August 2003)

Unter Umständen einfach einen Router kaufen, der Firewall und VPN Kapazitäten integriert hat. Sind zwar nicht gerade spitzenklasse, dafür aber recht preisgünstig und Du wirst kaum Probleme haben. Netgear bietet z.B. den FVS318 an... Ist zwar bei weitem kein Spitzenmodell, aber solange es nur ein kleiner Laden ist, reicht das Dingen sicherlich.


----------

